# GPU-Z Error: BIOS reading not supported on this device.



## ASOwnerYT (Jan 16, 2022)

I'm trying to save my Nvidia GPU's BIOS to a file, but I keep getting this error. 
My computer is the ASUS TUF Gaming FX505DD laptop. 
GPU I'm trying to save: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Mobile 3 GB
I'm trying to create a Windows gaming virtual machine on Linux, following this tutorial.
If anyone has the ROM file for this GPU, or has a solution that allows me to dump the rom file, that would be amazing. Thank you.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 16, 2022)

Try with NVFlash from our downloads section. Any luck?


----------



## StefanM (Jan 16, 2022)

Did you actually select the NVIDIA GPU from the pull-down menu?
If you select the AMD iGPU that comes with your system, GPU-Z will fail 

So does mine: Heavy Metal umlaut Y = $FF = -1 = buffer over/underrun?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 16, 2022)

StefanM said:


> Did you actually select the NVIDIA GPU from the pull-down menu?
> If you select the AMD iGPU that comes with your system, GPU-Z will fail
> 
> So does mine: Heavy Metal umlaut Y = $FF = -1 = buffer over/underrun?


Which IGP is that?


----------



## StefanM (Jan 16, 2022)

W1zzard said:


> Which IGP is that?


Cezanne, ID 1638
GPUCapsViewer reads the BIOS version at least.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 16, 2022)

Could you create a new thread, so I can keep track of this?


----------



## ASOwnerYT (Jan 16, 2022)

I've already tried NVFlash with no luck. And I've definitely selected my dedicated Nvidia GPU. Anything else I can do? Thanks.


----------



## red-ray (Apr 26, 2022)

ASOwnerYT said:


> Anything else I can do?



Did you ever solve this? I am wondering if my SIV utility can dump it, to check look at the *Menu->Machine->GPU VBIOS Status* panel and if there seems to be some Raw Image Data press *[ GPU-0 ]* to dump it.


----------



## ASOwnerYT (Apr 26, 2022)

red-ray's SIV utility seems to have worked, it has saved the file, although I haven't tested it yet. Thanks!


----------



## stuben (Apr 27, 2022)

Red-Ray,
worked on mine.
Had the same problem
Bios reading not supported on this device.

I used your latest and dumped! 

THank you!

Do you know how to calculate NVCAP?

I need for MacOS


----------



## red-ray (Apr 27, 2022)

stuben said:


> Do you know how to calculate NVCAP? I need for MacOS


I am pleased to see SIV was able to dump the VBIOSes, given the code SIV uses to implement this am surprised GPUZ is unable to do this and wonder why not.

I had never heard of NVCAPs so after a quick Google found https://github.com/1Revenger1/NVCAP-Calculator and assume you could use this. I guess it's MacOS only and as SIV is Windows only am not inclined to add NVCAP reporting to SIV.


----------



## stuben (Apr 28, 2022)

red-ray said:


> I am pleased to see SIV was able to dump the VBIOSes, given the code SIV uses to implement this am surprised GPUZ is unable to do this and wonder why not.
> 
> I had never heard of NVCAPs so after a quick Google found https://github.com/1Revenger1/NVCAP-Calculator and assume you could use this. I guess it's MacOS only and as SIV is Windows only am not inclined to add NVCAP reporting to SIV.



Your app, It sure worked. I was glad.
But to no avail.
The IGPU takes over in laptops. The variables are not hacked well.
For desktops there's flexibility.

Thank you it sure saved scrounging the Net.


----------



## cRaZy-bisCuiT (Nov 9, 2022)

Is there a way of dumping AMD Cezanne 5750GE iGPU Bios somehow? I'd need that for proxmox virtualization.


----------

